# Canine papilloma virus (bumps on lip)



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

It went around our off-leash play area when my puppy was 4 months old. We also have her mother who was 3 and and old golden who was 16. The puppy got it, as well as all the dogs at off-leash play that were under 2 at the time. It was recommended, that you give L-lysine, twice a day to help fight it off. I gave it to my puppy, and she only got one wart, and I gave it to the old girl, because of her age, to hopefully prevent her from getting it, she did not get it. I did not give it to the 3 year old, as she was young and healthy and should have had a good immune system, she did not get them either. It seemed to lessen the number and how long they lasted. The good thing about "puppy warts" is that like chicken pox in children, the dog can only get them once. They didn't seem to bother the puppy.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I had a couple of dogs that responded well to Azithromycin.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I gave Maddie Lysine also, at the recommendation of someone on this site. The vet had said it would go away in 2 - 3 months. He did 'squish' it, which may also help as it might boost the immune system to recognize the virus. The vet did not think l-Lysine would help.

Bottom line it disappeared in five days. No more appeared.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> The vet did not think l-Lysine would help.


My breeder didn't think it would help either, but the vet said it wouldn't hurt, so go ahead. My vet wouldn't prescribe the antibiotic Iowa Gold mentioned for only 1 wart.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> It went around our off-leash play area when my puppy was 4 months old. We also have her mother who was 3 and and old golden who was 16. The puppy got it, as well as all the dogs at off-leash play that were under 2 at the time. It was recommended, that you give L-lysine, twice a day to help fight it off. I gave it to my puppy, and she only got one wart, and I gave it to the old girl, because of her age, to hopefully prevent her from getting it, she did not get it. I did not give it to the 3 year old, as she was young and healthy and should have had a good immune system, she did not get them either. It seemed to lessen the number and how long they lasted. The good thing about "puppy warts" is that like chicken pox in children, the dog can only get them once. They didn't seem to bother the puppy.


Thanks so much...glad your pups are ok! I found L-Lysine in the house, 500 mg per. So is it safe to give 1000mg to a 65lb dog?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> Thanks so much...glad your pups are ok! I found L-Lysine in the house, 500 mg per. So is it safe to give 1000mg to a 65lb dog?


My puppy would have been less than 25 lbs at the time and I gave her 1000mg. My old golden would have been 60 lbs at the time, so I would say it is safe.

If the vet visit is only for the warts, I would save my money, especially if she only has a few and they are not bothering her (meaning she is drinking and eating as usual).


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Just updating the thread on progress.
Daily dose of vitamin e capsule (lately I put some on the actual wart)
500 mg L-Lysine twice a day
500 mg EsterC twice a day

Still only the 2 which have gotten a bit bigger and darker. 

Any clues as to when it'll fall off? Will it change color or something? Any other new tips out there is much appreciated.:crossfing


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe it took about 3 weeks to fall off, and I didn't notice it fall off. One day it just wasn't there anymore, only a small red slightly raw area that was gone the next morning.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The other recommendation, which the vet did, was to squish it. The theory is that the body's immune system will then kick in.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

More updates. It's now been over a month since I first noticed the warts.

Added Olive Leaf Extract, a bit of Echinacea and now Thuja pills. The warts seem to have gotten bigger  The reason I added Olive leaf and Echinacea is because some forums recommend "OL" products and when I looked them up, that's what it contained.

Does anyone know how much of the tiny 30cc Thuja pills I should give, or should it be applied topically only?


----------

